

Zach Klein Rethinks The Delta Sky Club Portal - mrduncan
http://laughingsquid.com/zach-klein-rethinks-the-delta-sky-club-portal/

======
mrduncan
In retrospect, I should have just linked directly to the redesign -
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/zachklein/4831151379/>

Can a mod switch the URL please?

